# Ultra-Light Baitcaster



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

My latest is an Ultra-light baitcaster built on a 6'8" Shimano medium/fast blank. I used Pac Bay minima eyes & top, and the minima exposed blank reel seat for added sensitivity. Thread work is simple and covered with flexcoat. Cork and shrink wrap from Mud Hole. The reel is a sweet little Abu Garcia Ambassadeur Pro-Max 3600. 

I built my brother one of these on a Daiwa blank for Christmas and just had to have one.

Can't wait to catch one on it.


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*UL Baitcaster*

MY UL Baitcaster is a little over 5 feet long and manned with a Ryobi VMag3 reel. You can cast a paper clip with it. I have tussled with some rather large fish that decided to eat one of my tiny plugs.

It is one of the few rods that I have that are still wrapped conventional, guides on top, as everything else is either spiral wrapped or spinning.

Again; pretty outfit. Now go and catch some of those fishes on it. C2


----------



## Baitcaster (Oct 4, 2007)

cool rig !


----------

